# we are off........hip hip hurrah



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

well after a rough start to the year,in hospital with smashed up shoulder for a month,operation,and trying to get it moving,doing a quick run to spain to take sons christmas presents,and getting snowed in for 5 days in the south of france,yes the south of france........i,m hoping the the bad luck is over.

we are off tomorrow afternoon to fleetwood,overnight outside the leisure centre on the front,and ferry monday morning.bernard has bought his worms and maggots,i,ve got loads of books,got my smart card from the irish tourist board,plus loads of information,from a really helpful guy,so while bernand fishes i can have lots of showers,or use the washing machines,all with my smart card,the facilities are all along the rivers and canals.

and at the weekend,lots of entertainment in the pubs,so if all goes according to plan,which is 8 weeks of doing as little as possible,we will be back just in time for southport,

its hard work this retirement malarkey,

see you all in 8 weeks,mags


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like so much fun!!! Not sure what a smart card is but really like the thought of staying along rivers and canals...Enjoy!!!


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi havingfun, hope you have a great time! could you tell us more about the smart card please, regards sean


----------

